# Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen



## Hohensinn (12. Januar 2007)

Hi, hab mal eine Frage.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich ende februar nach kap verden für eine woche fliegen. kann mir jemand sagen ob man dort auch hochseefischen kann und wenn wo!!!

Was für ausrüstung würdet ihr da mitnehmen wenn ihr ein bischen fischen wollt aber keine ahnung habt wie es dort aussieht und was man fangen kann? 

gruß


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Hallo Hohensinn die Kapverden sind weltweit eines der besten Reviere für Blue Marlin !! Aber...nicht im Februar und auch nicht da wo du wahrscheinlich hinfliegst ( Insel Sal ?? ) Steck dir 2 20-30 Lbs. Ruten+Rollen ein und am Hauptbeach von Sal findest du auf Anhieb kleine Pangas mit denen du für kleines geld rausfahren kannst und Schöne Wahoos (Bis 30 Kg. ) fangen kannst.
                Tight Lines     Jan#h


----------



## saily (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Hallo,

wie Mahi-Mahi schon schreibt ist deine Reisezeit zum Big Game leider nicht optimal. Zum einen sind nur sehr wenige bis gar keine Marline vor Ort, zum Anderen ist die See um diese Jahreszeit ziemlich rau. 

Der internationale Flughafen ist auf Sal - dort kommen alle Touristen an. Am Strand von Santa Maria kannst du ein Big-Game Boot chartern - die Voraussetzungen sind auf Sal aber am schlechtesten. Falls du dort bist - wie der Kollege schon schreibt-für 50Euro kannst du zum Wahoo- und Bottom-fishing rausfahren, das könnte auch im Feb. klappen.

Falls du deine Planung auf Ende März oder Mitte April verschieben kannst, hast du gute Marlinchancen, da diese um diese Jahreszeit ankommen...:k 

Würde dir dann aber die Insel Sao Vicente empfehlen, da gibt es 4 sehr gute Big-Game-Boote (Andromeda, HappyHooker 1+2, sowie die Bibiche). Auch auf Sao Nicolao fährt ein Profi raus.

Bei weiteren Fragen meld dich einfach nochmal...

Tight Lines

Saily#h


----------



## Hohensinn (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Hi, danke schon mal für die guten tipps!!!

muß leider gestehen das ich ein ziemlicher anfänger bin was big game angeht und deswegen ist mir jeder tipp recht.

ja ihr habt recht ich fliege zur insel sal und bin in der ortschaft santa maria mit meiner freundin für eine woche ende februar und möchte natürlich auch ein wenig fischen, deswegen ist jeder tipp gold wert!!! den es gibt fast nichts schlimmeres beim fischen zuschauen zu müssen weil man nicht vorbereitet ist. mit den kleinen booten vom strand rausfahren und auf Wahoo- und Bottom-fischen hört sich ja gut an, könnt ihr mir noch genauer beschreiben wie ich das ganze genau angehe (Geräte, Köder, Montagen und wie ich solche boote finde???)

gibt es dort auch die möglichkeit vom ufer aus auf irgend was zu fischen???? wenn ja wie???

Danke nochmal für eure hilfe

gruß walter


----------



## saily (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Hallo Hohensinn,

na gut, dann noch nen Insider-Tip! :m 

In der "Stadt" Santa Maria direkt an der "Hauptstrasse" (wenn man das so nennen kann) gibt es ein schickes Lokal. Es heißt "Zum Fischermann" - dort solltest du unbedingt mal Fisch essen - ein Traum. Die Deutschen Auswanderer Uwe und Jutta leiten dieses Lokal und Uwe hat es in liebevoller Handarbeit fast komplett mit Muscheln, präparierten Fischen (auch nen Marlin) usw. verkleidet. 

Uwes Bruder fährt jeden Tag mit seinem kleinen Fischerboot raus. Er freut sich, wenn er gegen 50 Euro Gebühr jemanden mit nehmen kann. Passendes (wenn auch nicht gerade neues) Gerät ist im Mietpreis enthalten. In erster Linie ist Wahoo- und Bottomfishing angesagt. Aber auch anderes geht gelegentlich beim schleppen an den Haken!

Mit Uwe und dessen Bruder hast du dann auch gleich einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner für alle fischereilichen Fragen auf der Insel.  

Das teure Big-Game Boot wird am Strand beworben. Kannst dir meiner Meinung nach im Feb. aber sparen.

Direkt vom Strand aus habe ich nicht dort gefischt. Da der Strand aber flach abfällt und nur aus Sand und kaum Felsen besteht, würde ich die Chancen aber als nicht allzu hoch einschätzen.

Hoffe du kannst was schönes an Land ziehen...|rolleyes 

Tight Lines 

Saily#h


----------



## Hohensinn (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Danke saily,

ist ein richtig toller tipp, werd bestimmt bei den beiden vorbeischauen.

werde wenn ich wieder zurück bin kurz berichten

gruß walter


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Moin!
Ich habe da vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps für dich:erst mal nimm dir ein oder zwei normale Angeln mit,die Rollen so mit ca.0,4mm Mono! Schnur bespult.Falls das Wetter zu schlecht ist,kannst du dich abends auf den Steg setzen (der ist gerade im Bau und warscheinlich bis dahin fertig).Es gibt nachts dort oft sehr grosse  Sargos (Zahnbrassen,so bis 7kg,kaum noch mit der Angel zu fangen),dann noch Salmonetten,Grundhai usw..Da kannst du dich mit Freundin und ner Flasche Wein gemütlich hinsetzen.Köderfische fängst du vorher selbst,oder kaufst sie günstig von den Fischern.Wenn Platz im Reisegepäck ist,sollte eigentlich bei einer Woche Urlaub, würde ich 2x 50lbs Gerät mitnehmen.Übrigens bei Thomas zahlst du minimum 120Euro pro Ausfahrt.Günstige Alternative: am Steg nach Aginaldo fragen.Eine Woche ist eh zu kurz.Eventuell bin ich auch da.Habe mir gerade ein Boot in Spanien gekauft.Vielleicht schaffe ich es,bis dahin damit dort zu sein.Dann kannst du gerne mal mitkommen.Ach so,für Nichthochseetaugliche,unbedingt was gegen Seekrankheit mitnehmen!Viel Spass!


----------



## Hohensinn (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Danke für den Tipp Brassenhasser,

Ich werd auf alle Fälle ein bischen Angelmaterial mitnehmen aber nur light! Ich Fische haubtsächlich im Süßwasser und kann leider nicht mit 50lbs Ruten dienen. Ich werde meine neue Rhino DF Travel Spin 40-80 mitnehmen und eine Rolle mit zwei stärken von geflochtenen!!! Für kleinere Meeresfische könnte es reichen, bei einer Bootstour muß ich auf Leihgerät zurückgreifen!!!

Mit Thomas meinst du den Bruder von UWE (Fischermann)??

Hat Aginaldo auch Leihgerät???

Ich Fliege am 28.2 bis 7.3, wenn du zu dieser Zeit unten bist nehme ich dein Angebot gerne an!!! Stellt sich nur die Frage wie ich das wissen könnte und wie ich dich erkenne???

PS. Kannst mir noch genauer erklären wie man vom Steg aus fischt oder ob ich vom strand aus überhaupt spinnfischen kann oder ob die mühe umsonst sein wird!!!

gruß


----------



## mattes (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Moin Hohensinn !
Aginaldo hat Gerät auf dem Boot , die Rollen sind zwar die Penn Senators aber zum Wahoofischen reichen die völlig aus . Wenn du hast nehme ein paar Rapalas natürlich mit Stahlvorfach mit und solltest auch ein wenig standfest sein , denn die Fischerei auf den Kapverden in dieser Jahreszeit ist nicht ganz ohne weil die Passatwinde doch ziemlich beständig wehen , vielleicht hast du auch Glück und erwischt ein paar flaue Tage . 
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Hohensinn (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Danke mattes,

Kann man eigentlich auch vom Boot aus mit der spinnrute mit popper, Spinner, und Wobler auf kleinere Fischarten bis ca. 10kg Angeln?

Ich denke lieber mehr Fangen und dafür kleinere Fischarten fangen alls vieleicht den ganzen Tag schleppen und vieleicht sogar lehr ausgehen!!!

Rapala hab ich auch ein paar!!!

Welche Sprachen spricht Aginaldo?

gruß und Danke


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Moin!
Aginaldo spricht creol!!! ein bischen deutsch und englisch.Mit geflochtenen Schnüren kannst du gut in 80m Tiefe vom Boot aus Grundangeln.Aber vom Steg aus ist Mono viel besser.Wir haben schon mit ganz normalen 300g Pilkern Wahoos vom Grund gefangen.Jeder Tag ist da anders.Es gibt im Februar Wahoo,im Moment ist sehr viel Thun da (Aginaldo hatte mich gerade angerufen,er sagt viel Fisch,ich soll unbedingt runter kommen).Ein bischen weiter draussen,Leste heisst die Stelle,gibt es in 250m Tiefe sehr viele grosse Grundfische und auch Makrohaie,unterhalb von Morleste kann man bei schönem Wetter grosse Tiegerhaie fangen.Wenn es zu stürmig ist,gibt es noch eine Stelle (Njepiha) auf der Leeseite der Insel.Dort wird haupsächlich Grundfisch gefangen und wenn Thun da ist,dann sind die richtig gross.Wenn du mit den Fischern raus willst,dann nimm dir Ölzeug oder irgend was dünnes wasserdichtes mit.Falls ich bis dahin auf Sal bin,dann mit einem Boot wo "CHECH" draufsteht. Na dann viel Spass.


----------



## Hohensinn (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Hi brassenhasser,

Danke nochmal, Ich hoffe wir werden uns sehen!!!

PS. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Aginaldo vorab einen Termin auszumachen oder Reicht das wenn ich nach ihm Frage wenn ich unten bin?

Wenn du auf Sal bist, steht dein Boot da in der nähe vom Steg oder bist du nur hin und wieder dort?? Bin nämlich im Riu Hotel und das ist glaub ich doch ca 2km weit weg vom Steg, deswegen werd ich nur hin und wieder dort vorbeikommen!!!

gruß


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

9915598 ist die Tel Nr. von Aginaldo.Zur Not fragst du deine Reiseleitung,dann rufen die da an.Der "Ponton" ist das kulturelle Zentrum der Insel,da fürt eh kein Weg dran vorbei.Aginaldo hat so ein blaues Fischerboot mit einer draufgebastelten Kajüte und einem kleinem Segelmast,das erkennst du sicher.Frag ihn nach "Trolling" und es wird auf Wahoo geschleppt,pesca ischka viv atum,bedeutet,dass ihr mit lebenden Makrelen vor Anker auf Thun angelt(frei von mir übersetzt),pesca na fund,das ist Grundangeln.Noch ein paar Begriffe,die du in keinem Wörterbuch findest:Lule-Oktopuss,Tintenfisch lebend oder künstlich
Ansol-Angelhaken,Tschum-Grundblei,Serra-Wahoo,tscheu-viel,mau-schlecht,anker-ferro,Welle-Waga,cana e carete-Rute und Rolle,amanja sinku e mei-morgens halb sechs(dann gehts los) isca-Köder,Rapala-alle Wobbler,Aram-Stahlvorfach,rapt-schnell,kateng problem-kein problem,stragadu-kaputt und wenn du richtig Ärger hastuda cadela fode tcheu oder cona di bo mai und dann schnell weg!


----------



## Hohensinn (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

alles klar brassenhasser,

werden das boot schon schaukeln!!! die letzten zwei sätze sag ich lieber nicht. will ja kein fischfutter werden!!!!

gruß


----------



## Hohensinn (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

In 5 Stunden geht mein Flieger richtung Kap Verden!!! Bin schon gespannt wie es wird! Werd meine Eindrücke kurz nach meinem Urlaub berichten.

gruß


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Netter Thread hier,
nur mal so.

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> In 5 Stunden geht mein Flieger richtung Kap Verden!!! Bin schon gespannt wie es wird! Werd meine Eindrücke kurz nach meinem Urlaub berichten.
> 
> gruß



Auch wenns zu spät ist, wünsche ich Dir trotzdem viel Spaß und stets


----------



## Hohensinn (8. März 2007)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Hallo, bin wieder gut aus meinen kleinen Tripp auf den Kap Verden Insel Sal (Badeurlaub) mit meiner Freundin zurückgekommen.

Zum ersten das Wetter, das Hotel ( Riu) und der Strand wahren super, das einzige was ein bischen schade war ist das der Wind zu dieser Jahreszeit ziehmlich stark bläst und es deswegen in den Abendstunden und beim Fischen ungemütlich werden kann.

Zum Fischen: Ich bin zweimal zum Fischen gekommen, das erste Mal bin ich mit Thomas der Bruder von Uwe aus dem Restaurant Fisherman zum Grundfischen rausgefahren, Kosten 50€ für ca. 4-5 Stunden. Leihgerät war vorhanden, war zwar nichts neues aber es hat gereicht. Das einzige wo man verbessern könnte wäre wenn man die Hakenstellen und das Blei selber mitnimmt, den die Vorfächer waren leider nicht mehr die Besten und das Blei waren abgesägte Eisenstangen. Wir haben auch leider nur ein paar kleine Grundfische erwischt, Hauptgrund war hierfür die zu starke Unterströmung, da man mit den ca. 300gramm Gewichten nicht mehr auf Grund gekommen ist!
Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt bin ich dann mit Aginaldo rausgefahren zum schleppen auf Wahoo. Kosten bei Aginaldo waren 100€. Gerät war vorhanden, nicht neues aber ausreichend. Leider ist es nur bei einem kurzen heftigen Kontakt mit einem Fisch geblieben, der nach 10 Sekunden wieder weg war. Aginaldo hat gemeint es war ein Tunefisch, schade!!! 

Fazit: Ein Toller Urlaub zum entspannen und auch zum Fischen ist die Insel Sal sehr gut geeignet, zwar vieleicht nicht gerade auf die ganz großen (Marlin) aber ansonsten kann man alles Fangen vor allem zu einigermassen günstigen Preisen. Die Urlaubszeit zum Fischen und anderen Wassersportmöglichkeiten zu betreiben ist im Moment nicht Ideal. Da so gut wie jeden Tag ein sehr starker Wind geht und deswegen das Meer ziehmlich aufprausend ist.
Dazu wär es mit sicherheit gut, wenn man eigene Ausrüstung zum Fischen mitnehmen kann,falls man eine besitzt. Da die Leihgeräte nicht gerade erste wahl sind, vorallem bei den Ködern (Woblern) und Haken ist die Auswahl bescheiden. 

Grüße Walter


----------



## Kalle19 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kap Verden!!!! Ende Februar!!! Fragen*

Ich bin mal neugierig und frage - wie war denn der Urlaub? Warst du in einem RIU Hotels?! |kopfkrat

Bye |wavey:


----------

